# "Monitor and Output" - sound lag(delay) when using game headset



## fd2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi all! 
I am using OBS (26.0.2) to record game videos (albion online; i give the game name, because maybe it matters)
I change game sound output to *Digital Audio (S/PDIF)* in windows 10 settings
and also I installed custom virtual sound device - *CABLE Input (VB-Audio Virtual Cable)* to record discord sound
I use both of these sources in "Monitor and Output" mode
All work fine while i'm using common headset
But when i plug in my game headset *A4 Bloody G501* - lag (delay) comes
But it does not appear immediately after plugging in. It starts lagging after a while
sound comes with delay. about one second
If I restart OBS - it works fine at first, but after a while lag comes again
What can be wrong ?
If some logs is needed let me know


----------



## unmasked (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi, I think I have the same problem!
I use the setup for calls. First few minutes everything is ok. Later (max 1h) the audio is delayed by increasing intervals. Can be up to 1.5 seconds I think (estimate).

Here is my setup:

OBS 26.0.2 (latest) on Mac OS 10.15.7 (latest)
Using BlackHole 2ch 0.2.7 (latest), but having same issue with VB-Audio virtual cable
Jabra usb headphones, Trust USB microphone
In OBS settings, Mic/Aux audio is set to the Trust mic. Monitoring device set to BlackHole
In audio properties of the Mic/Aux, "Monitor and Output" is selected under audio monitoring.
In my call software, I select BlackHole as the audio source, "microphone"
I have tried:

playing with (muting/unmuting etc) many many settings in OBS, MacOS's MIDI audio device panel and MacOS's Sound panel. 
Blackhole 16ch, VB-Audio
No filters on the Mic/Aux
Using Mic/Aux 4 instead of 1
Restart the whole system
Different call apps. Even the photobooth app recording video locally exhibits this

Nothing helped.

*Restarting OBS solves it every time. But this is a dirty workaround that I would like to not have to use.*

Keywords: OBS lag delay latency monitor


----------



## unmasked (Oct 29, 2020)

Follow-up: The de-sync/latency is noticeable even after 30' of using OBS, regardless of whether I'm on a call or not. 
So, essentially I have to restart OBS every 20' or so :(


----------



## ImpossibleFutures (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm having the same problem but on MacOS Catalina. (10.15). I figured it was a high precision timer issues as seen other places on this forum, but alas its a multi-platform issue. The monitor output is now several seconds behind reality after OBS has been running 18 hours or so.
I'm now looking at hardware video switchers from black magic. Wondering what the best alternatives to OBS are.


----------



## unmasked (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi! 
I'm also on Catalina. 
There's an official bug reported on GitHub: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/3664

You could join and help debug it together? :) 
Cheers


----------



## BrandonMusic (Dec 14, 2020)

Found a solution fellas, I hope. It worked for me. Go ahead and open up your virtual A folder and launch the cable control panel. Then, use this manual to find and fix your max latency. https://vb-audio.com/Cable/VBCABLE_SystemSettings.pdf


----------

